# lights



## MikeHD (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi. Just picked up a fisher 8` HD series plow for my 1500HD. It came off a 3500, but the lights are busted. Any suggestions on less expensive lights? also any thoughts or complaints against this setup? Not looking to run a business, less than a handful of family driveways and just don't wanna shovel anymore. Was also considering going with a smaller blade next season, is that possible?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

An 8' hd on a 1500. Hummm. What lights are on it. The big 2 post ones or the older rectangular ones?


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

if its the 1500hd then its almost a 2500 i think. if its the older rectangular ones i think i can get u a brand new set for $70+ shipping but you would need to splice into the plug.


----------



## ScubaSteve728 (Jan 17, 2012)

try ebay generic lights


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

What do you mean by 'busted'? Are they just not working? Or is the plastic housing smashed? Maybe changing the bulbs and/or rewiring it would be sufficient.


----------



## Chiputz (Dec 28, 2010)

Our local auto parts stores stock generic plow lights, they run $80-$90 depending on what style you want. I just picked up a used set of the smaller Western lights from a junkyard for 50... just my 2 cents..


----------

